# Enabling Bluetooth Control of Cell Phone via OnStar buttons using 'Costar' module [TOC done]



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

This solution is for 2004-2005 Phaeton owners that have the factory installed analog OnStar option that was declared end of life in 2008 and no upgrade path was provided. This mod does not reincarnate your OnStar services, it uses the OnStar peripherals (cabling and mic) and the phone source capability in the audio system head unit to allow you completely hands-free whole-car audio interface with your Bluetooth 2.1 capable mobile phone. Furthermore, since you have an iPhone(s), you are in for a treat because the voice command options are so plentiful. My Droid X will read incoming email and SMS/MMS messages, dial on command, and search web for whatever I ask it for with the push of the white button in my formerly useless OnStar control panel. I have been told by two other Phaeton owners that Siri (iPhone 4S) works too!

A2DP audio interface is still in development, but the phone features of this are worth getting it right away (it is upgradable in the future with downloadable firmware updates from Costar.) I get so much done in my car now that I can call with the touch of a button and voice command.

The modifications requires some button controller board resistor changes and an internal jump within the Bluestar unit to provide a connector lead for the radio mute function, both modifications that I provide (you must send me your button controller board for mods.) Once that is sorted, 11 pins from the VW Telematics harness connector plug have to be migrated to the GM Onstar harness connector plugs (2) to snap into the Bluestar module (this is the procedure you must do in your trunk with a small screwdriver, I have been told it can take as little as 15 minutes, but no longer than 30 minutes. Very detailed, step-by-step instructions with clear photographs are provided.) When those two procedures are complete, it is a simple snap together and stow the module away proposition. The quick start user guide from Costar for all Bluestars (GM and VW alike) will get you dialing and talking in 2-3 minutes.

With Bluestar for VW you can (amongst many things):


Press the White OnStar button for one second and get the voice command prompt from your smart phone.
Press the White OnStar button for three seconds and redial the last number called.
Press the White OnStar button to answer an incoming call.
Press the Blue OnStar button to answer an incoming call with the handset instead.
Press the Red OnStar button to mute a call while connected.


But the best part is, no wires! The Bluestar uses the built-in OnStar mic and the car's speakers. When a call is initiated or comes in, the VW head unit switches to "Phone" mode automatically, and the audio from the call is played over the car's speakers.



It recognizes your phone (if present) when you turn on the ignition and connects automatically. 
If multiple phones have been paired, it attempt to connect with them in the order they were added until successful (so your phone trumps your spouses when you are together).
It comes with a PC-based management/programming utility that includes a ringtone creator function.
The future A2DP audio out function means streaming PandoraOne. Who needs a satellite radio subscription? 


Too much to really mention. I hope this long-awaited message of hope reaches a few frustrated OnStar-equipped Phaeton owners. I have worked out a deal with Costar, the makers of Bluestar, to enable our group to get a VW-ready Bluestar for their OnStar-equipped VW. If you are interested, post on this thread, PM or email me at keith at keithbloom dot com.

It's ALIVE! (again)


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bluetooth*

I'm interested in seeing this in action. Ever get up near BWI airport?


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

ArtWarshaw said:


> I'm interested in seeing this in action. Ever get up near BWI airport?


Not to frequently, but I have to be going to Philadelphia in a couple of weeks to pickup some new PSS9 coilovers.

When the weather is nice, I am going to make some movie clips.

Do you have a Phaeton I could install one (when Phaeton-ready) on to document step-by-step?


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

I am interested for my Phaeton.. Good luck Ken.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I say chaps, what on earth is OnStar? :screwy: Never heard of it in UK.

I had to look it up in Wikipedia, but was dismayed to read this:

Recently, OnStar has changed its terms and conditions to allow sale of vehicle location and speeds to interested third parties such as law enforcement agencies

Chris


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Because of a corporate espionage case, VWAG was forced to buy several billion $ worth of parts and service from GM. 2004-2005 North America Phaetons and Touaregs got to have OnStar installed from the factory. But the OnStar installed on these cars works with _analog[/] cellular mobile towers. Less than a handful of years afterwards, all the analog cell towards OnStar used were decommissioned, forcing OnStar to terminate the service to cars that couldn't/wouldn't be upgraded to digital mobile phone service. Generally speaking, only GM spent money on upgrade modules for some GM vehicles. 

VWs and other third-party cars were left with useless buttons, lights, mics, antennas, and function modules installed. On Phaeton, the buttons and lights are in the forward dome light. The function module is on the electronics rear shelf. The antenna is in the roof.

By the way, do Euro Phaetons not have the antenna in the roof?_


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bluetooth*

Yes, I do


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Paximus said:


> Recently, OnStar has changed its terms and conditions to allow sale of vehicle location and speeds to interested third parties such as law enforcement agencies
> Chris


OnStar can be perceived as a bit of a privacy invasion, but this solution does not actually use the defunct analog OnStar module or services, it supplants it with a bluetooth interface to a mobile telephone that can leverage all the built-in OnStar peripherals (mic and audio connections to car stereo head unit) so it results in a hands-free, wire-free clean installation.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

I have two 2005 Phaetons in the Philadelphia area if that would help with your scheduling. More specifically, Media near I-476 and I-95.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

steveskinr said:


> I have two 2005 Phaetons in the Philadelphia area if that would help with your scheduling. More specifically, Media near I-476 and I-95.


I have to pickup some PSS9 coil overs for my Passat in a couple of weeks in Philadelphia, I would be happy to meet you and help with install if we can do the mods beforehand. install once everything is prepped, is truly a 15-30 minute process, including programming.


----------



## sidepick (Mar 11, 2010)

*Confirmation*

So to confirm this will function as described on a 2004 Phaeton?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Excellent. Let me know when you are likely to be in the area. I will try and arrange my schedule.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

This hasn't yet been tested on Phaeton.

If proven to work on other VWs of the same era that use CANBUS, it should stand to reason that this could be made to work. 

Furthermore, if by any chance it turns out that Phaetons use _the same_ *VW Telematik NAR1* OnStar module that other VWs use, then I don't see why this shouldn't work plug and play.


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

Count me in for one of these. Very interested!


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Itzmann said:


> This hasn't yet been tested on Phaeton.
> 
> If proven to work on other VWs of the same era that use CANBUS, it should stand to reason that this could be made to work.
> 
> Furthermore, if by any chance it turns out that Phaetons use _the same_ *VW Telematik NAR1* OnStar module that other VWs use, then I don't see why this shouldn't work plug and play.


Correct on first point, agreed on second and third.

The plug and play is heavily qualified. The Bluestar firmware relies on a ~8V signal current in the button circuit, the VW OnStar version was configured for ~5V. The Bluestar firmware also uses the signals on the GM-Class2 Bus to wake from sleep when a user changes the vehicle state, e.g. turns on ignition switch to accessory position. Since the buses are not compatible, Costar had engineered a fail-safe reset using a power cycle. So that's what our version uses. Furhermore, the button circuit resistors did not provide enough change in current to be recognized by Bluestar processsor, so the button controller board required some minor mods. Then the VW Tyco connector and the GM Tyco connectors are dissimilar, though there is a silver lining in that the individual wires can be easily relocated to the correct positions from one connector to another without a lot of fuss. Once all that is done, then it is plug and play. 

If anyone would like me to call them from my car to hear the quality and just discuss the possibilities, PM me your phone number and a range of good times to call.

I received 6 sets of the GM Tyco 12- and 16-pin connectors today, so I am just awaiting Ken's button controller board to dive in and get the first Phaeton-ready Bluestar in production.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

Keith:

I'm a Phaeton owner local to you in the DC/VA area (Great Falls), and would be willing to offer up my 2004 car as a test vehicle for conversion of the OnStar peripherals to Bluetooth. I'll send you a private message with contact info.

- Dave


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Phaeton's Onstar button controller should be delivered on Monday to Keith. I'm excited and will inform everyone as to how it works once I receive and install it along with the Costar unit. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:*

Another discussion of the very same topic - Is this a solution for solving Bluetooth through the radio using OnStar Hands Free mic?

Michael


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

PanEuropean said:


> *Archival Note:*
> 
> Another discussion of the very same topic - Is this a solution for solving Bluetooth through the radio using OnStar Hands Free mic?
> 
> Michael


Greetings, Michael.

I have been in discussions in recent days many times regarding your posting on "OnStar delete" step-by-step. As an uber-moderator for Phaeton forum, you are very well respected by your peers. I thank you for cross-referencing the two threads, I hope that helps to bring the group think together too.

I was going to reach out to you anyway in the coming days to inquire to the fate of your "deleted" OnStar button console. It is probable that you pitched it, however if you are like me, perhaps you too have a box of things you may need to put back someday for whatever reason.

I hope you still have it around. If you do and you do not want it any longer, it may be a good back stock option for me to buy it from you. If you have it and you want to join the Bluestar fan club, I would be pleased to have you in the mix.

Sincerely yours,

Keith Bloom


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

kend414 said:


> The Phaeton's Onstar button controller should be delivered on Monday to Keith. I'm excited and will inform everyone as to how it works once I receive and install it along with the Costar unit. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


Sorry to report no package from USPS today Ken. Tracking number you gave me:

0311 1660 0001 6352 2278

is a dead end in Jacksonville, FL. Are you sure this is the correct tracking number?

Keith


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

keithwbloom said:


> If you ... want to join the Bluestar fan club, I would be pleased to have you in the mix.


Hi Keith:

Thanks for your invite, however, I drive my car very little (about 400 to 500 miles a year, 1.5 miles at a time) and I don't really have any need for a phone connection. I live in a small village on an island, work is 1.5 miles from home and there is only one traffic light in the town. It costs me more money to change the oil once a year than it costs to pay the entire annual fuel bill (typically 3 fill-ups per year). 

I do manage to accumulate about 250,000 air miles a year, though - about 1/3 driving the plane myself and 2/3 sitting in the back of someone else's plane. So if you invent one of these kits that works in a plane, let me know... 

In the meantime, I will follow the discussion with interest. A couple of years ago, I bought a Bluetooth controller (I think it was a Touareg Bluetooth controller) and tried to hook it up. Although another forum member had success with this project, I had no luck at all (despite both VW of NA and Dresden trying to help me out). So, I kind of gave up on phones in the car.

But... good luck with this controller of yours, from what I have read so far, it looks like you have taken a clever approach to utilizing the resistance switches in the (now obsolete) OnStar control head, and I hope you have success with the enterprise.

Michael


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

Keith, you should receive the package today. At least the tracking info states it is out for delivery. Not sure of the reason for the delay.
Ken


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

I have received Ken's button console and have examined it closely. It is a single-sided PCB, so it is very easy to diagram, and I have already done so. I have mapped the resistors to swap, and I am only awaiting a precision third hand to arrive Thursday to do the work. I need micro tweezers because two of the resistors are 1.5mm x 2.5mm, really teeny tiny buggers.










Total of 8 resistors to swap out. Then the button controller board should be plug and play with the VW modified Bluestar.


----------



## Kenny G (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the hard work! I think I will want to buy one in the near future especially if you can figure out how to stream from phone pod casts and music, sounds like you are close. Maybe a Christmas present to myself!

Ken


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

You know chatting it up with all you guys has made me really consider getting a Phaeton. I may have to keep my Passat for spirited driving, but I have always coveted the Phaeton if I were to ever give up my third pedal.

;-)


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Received your board yesterday, dstallings.

Surgery set for this weekend. ;-)


----------



## dstalling (Feb 19, 2009)

*Best wishes for a successful transplant!*

Thanks for the update. Certainly hope the patient has a great recovery and gets rehabilitated.
Daves


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

I can now confirm that this works in a Phaeton (mine).

I drove over to Keith's house this afternoon, where Keith did the following:

1. Removed the old analog OnStar module from underneath the rear seat shelf (easily accessible from the trunk after removal of 8 screws)
2. Removed about a dozen electrical pins from the OnStar module blue connector
3. Re-installed these pins into 2 new white connectors compatible with the new CoStar BlueStar module
4. Plugged these 2 connectors into Keith's (slightly-modified, see Note 1 below) BlueStar module
5. Removed the OnStar button/LED module from near the rear-view mirror
6. Replaced this with Keith's (slightly-modified, see Note 2 below) OnStar button/LED module

We then started up the Phaeton, and verified that everything worked with Keith's phone (which had previously been paired with his BlueStar module). We observed:

1. Placing a phone call via voice control through the Phaeton's microphone
2. Automatic muting of music when a call was in-progress
3. Listening to the call via the Phaeton's sound system
4. Adjusting the call volume via the OnStar buttons

Unfortunately Keith had to unplug his one-and-only CoStar BlueStar module to put it back in his Passat (Keith promised to provide me my own modified BlueStar module by Friday or Saturday). But we proved that the system works in a Phaeton, and the re-wiring is complete.

Note 1: Keith takes a standard Costar BlueStar control unit and changes a muting-related jumper on the circuit board. So the ones he sells will have this mod.
Note 2: Keith modified the original Phaeton OnStar button/LED module installed near the rear-view mirror, changing multiple resistors because the CoStar unit uses a different voltage than the OnStar control unit located underneath the rear seat shelf (5V vs. 8V). The resistors are TINY, so you have to be really good with a soldering iron (and have good vision!) to swap resistors on the board. It was great that Keith had already modified a board to swap for the one in my car.

A big thanks to Keith for making this installation possible!

- Dave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow! Great news so far.

Thanks for posting the very comprehensive and detailed update, Dave.

Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow, what a great resurrection story for a dead system! :thumbup:

Where do I send my check/PayPal?


(Almost wishing I had a 2005 Touareg so I could buy two of these... but the 2006 T I have no longer came with OnStar).


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Dave,

Not that I much care about VAG-COM errors that only the service tech can see, but *CLMims* found that unplugging the OnStar throws such errors. He suggested that removing the relevant fuse might be a solution; but possibly a better solution would be to identify the coding needed so that Phaeton thinks the module is no longer provisioned?

This hiccup will not stop me from installing this mod, but I leave CLMims post referenced here anyway.


----------



## VAPHAETON (Jan 15, 2005)

*Count Me In*



Itzmann said:


> Wow, what a great resurrection story for a dead system! :thumbup:
> 
> Where do I send my check/PayPal?
> 
> ...


Ditto , except for the Touareg


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

I've not run a VagCom module scan since removing the OnStar module, but the lack of an OnStar module on the Phaeton's CANbus doesn't seem to cause any errors in any of the other Phaeton electronics.

For GM cars, the BlueStar module communicates via GM's rough equivalent of the Phaeton's CANbus, but when installed in the Phaeton the BlueStar module has no data communications (car shared electrical bus) connections.

Instead, 2 other much simpler signaling mechanisms are used:
- a dedicated "mute" wire allows the BlueStar to mute the Phaeton audio system when a call is in progress.
- by using switched (rather than always-on) power, the BlueStar module "knows" when the Phaeton is started up or shut down in order to establish/terminate a Bluetooth connection to the cellphone.

Compared to GM car BlueStar installations that use a data bus, Phaetons with BlueStar can't get caller ID displayed on the radio. But you can always take your cellphone out of your pocket to see this info.


- Dave


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Itzmann said:


> Wow, what a great resurrection story for a dead system! :thumbup:
> 
> Where do I send my check/PayPal?.



Keith invoiced me and I paid tonight.

Looking forward to installing this thing. Bluetooth has been a long time coming to my Phaeton. :wave:


----------



## eburgerwa (Mar 27, 2011)

*I'm in!*

I'm also in on the first batch and looking forward to finally have the Onstar buttons provide *some* functionality.

Thank you Keith for doing all the leg-work on this project.

Eugene


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

uberanalyst said:


> I can now confirm that this works in a Phaeton (mine).
> 
> ...We observed:...
> 
> ...


That's great news Keith and Dave,

Two questions: 

1. I've been following this exciting development and was surprised by the above quoted comment about volume adjustment. As I recall, the On-Star volume was controlled by the steering wheel radio volume buttons (up and down). Is that what you meant, or are you acually having to reach up and press On-Star buttons to change the volume, even though the sound is coming through the radio speakers?

2. As I've mentioned in other posts, I have one of the few NAR Phaetons that came with the factory phone kit. Although it's been a great convenience, it requires its own phone with its own number, and I would be very happy to get rid of it, and instead install this new system and have everything running through my smart phone. However, I'm wondering if my car is wired differently than other Phaetons because of the factory phone kit, and if so, will it be compatable?

Any comments would be appreciated.

Best regards,
Ron M


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

remrem said:


> However, I'm wondering if my car is wired differently than other Phaetons because of the factory phone kit, and if so, will it be compatable?


Hard to say and hopefully more knowledgeable voices will pitch in, but I'll say this:

IIRC, Michael has explained that there is a module which arbiters signals between the OnStar, telephone, and the main telematics console. This module is installed even in cars with no telephone prep, such as mine. Unless there is some obscure Germanic logic going on, replacing the OnStar module with the Bluestar module should leave the arbiter unaffected and all working as before, except with the new Bluetooth functionality of the Bluestar.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

uberanalyst said:


> I've not run a VagCom module scan since removing the OnStar module, but the lack of an OnStar module on the Phaeton's CANbus doesn't seem to cause any errors in any of the other Phaeton electronics.


Your report is right in line with CLMims'.

Nonetheless, isn't it true that having the fault memory constantly filling up with OnStar errors could at some point make it unnecessarily difficult and costly for your service tech to diagnose an actual car problem? IIRC, as the memory fills up with fake errors it will start forgetting about older errors which might be actual, diagnosable errors.

Methinks the correct approach will be to determine how to tell the car via VAG-COM that there is no OnStar installed.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

remrem said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. I've been following this exciting development and was surprised by the above quoted comment about volume adjustment. As I recall, the On-Star volume was controlled by the steering wheel radio volume buttons (up and down). Is that what you meant, or are you acually having to reach up and press On-Star buttons to change the volume, even though the sound is coming through the radio speakers?
> 
> 2. As I've mentioned in other posts, I have one of the few NAR Phaetons that came with the factory phone kit. Although it's been a great convenience, it requires its own phone with its own number, and I would be very happy to get rid of it, and instead install this new system and have everything running through my smart phone. However, I'm wondering if my car is wired differently than other Phaetons because of the factory phone kit, and if so, will it be compatible?


Re: #1:

The preset volume for the Bluestar output can be adjusted using the button controls, as can the mic level during calls. The audio volume can still be adjusted using the volume controls on the steering wheel. As an example, I have the Bluestar output set at near max level (recommended by Costar), and then I use the head unit controls on my steering wheel to adjust the volume through the speakers. To some extent, the volume controls on the phone will affect line out level on the Bluestar as well.

Re: #2:

I am pretty convinced that the phone prep would be bypassed altogether if you installed the Bluestar. From the pinout diagrams for the Phaeton OnStar, it would seem that the phone audio is relayed through the OnStar module itself on it's way to the head unit. From my conversation with Uberanalyst, there may be secondary mics installed in the remaining overhead lamp lenses that are tuned for phone prep to allow for "executive conference calls from the backseats of the Phaeton while cruising on the autobahn." To be sure, I would have to see if I can dig up a full phone prep schematic or pin-out on the prep module, or someone closer to me with the prep could come by and I would do a little discovery in their boot. In the interim, I have a simple preliminary test to see if it will work in your car (it will require you to access your OnStar module harness in the equipment shelf of your boot):



Using a T-20 torx bit, remove the 7 fasteners holding the equipment shelf up in your boot.
The equipment shelf hangs on hinges at the back of the boot (towards the front of the car), so lower it into it's hanging position.
The OnStar module is the box mounted to the left (driver's side) of the euipment shelf, and it too is attached using T-20 torx screws. Remove the module from the shelf.








The blue connector plug is locked with a lever that can be released by depressing a small tab on the top of the plug. Once the lever is opened into a perpendicular position, the connector will come out with a firm, even pull.








There is a white guard on the cable end of the connector once it is removed from the module. Remove it from the connector with a pair of pliers by gripping one of the sides/wings firmly with a pair of pliers and gently "peeling" it away from the body of the connector.
Once the white retainer/guard is removed, the inner connector housing will slide from the outer connector lock.








The connector terminals are numbered 1-21 on one side, and 22 - 42 on the other (very tiny numbers). Using a pencil tip or jeweler/eyeglass screwdriver, push the lock tab down and remove the purple/red stripe wire from position 34.
[_uberanalyst has a photo of this process, I'll update this post when he sends his photos to me_]
Do the same with either of the brown ground wires in positions 18 and 19 (you only need one.)
With your head unit powered up and playing from a radio or cd source, pull the purple/red wire to ground (contact the two loose wires together.) The head unit should then mute and listen for audio from OnStar (you may need a helper to contact the wires to each other so you can listen or witness the head unit display when the mute signal is sent.)

If your head unit does mute, and better still if the display shows a warning about phone use while driving, that is the best indicator I can give you remotely that it will work.

Incidentally, if you are able to follow these steps and perform this test, then you will have nearly mastered the only real technical skill required to complete the installation of your Bluestar once received. The wire migration part of installation is a series of "pull this wire terminal and insert it in this position in the new connector" steps x 12 and you will then be plug and play.

Preview photo of wire terminal migration in progress:










Keith


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Removing the overhead console buttons to send for controller board mods*

I have started to compile instructions, but I am missing some photos I will try to fill in when uberanalyst comes back to pick up his Bluestar later this week. This may be enough to get you rolling if you feel comfortable.



The target:











Insert credit card or trim tool into the seam on the leading edge (towards from of car) of the passenger side overhead lamp, gently pry the lamp lens from its frame. It takes very little effort to pop it out, so be ready to catch it. ;-)











View of overhead with passenger side lens removed. Repeat the process on the driver's side lens, only this time be very careful as it contains the OnStar mic, which is connected by two very thin wires.











With the both lenses removed, grasp the OnStar button module firmly and pull the leading edge down. It will come out fairly easily.

[Photo needed]


View showing the driver's side lens removed and the small wires attached to the mic (and the OnStar module hanging from the wire harness):











The connector plug to the OnStar unit is secured in a nook in the white tray that backs the light modules. To disconnect the OnStar module harness, you have to slide the connector from right to left (passenger to driver). I used large flat blade screwdriver to firmly nudge it out of its cradle/lock.











View of the connected now moved from it's cradle/lock and now loose in the larger opening:











Pull the connector plug down gently but firmly until the connector separates. There is actually a clip lock on the connector, but it is easily overcome with a little bit of pull:












NOTE: Eugene Berger reported that his connector was proving difficult to detach even with a firm pull. I took a couple of close-ups of both ends of the union so you can see what you are dealing with. Here is the reclusive male end:











And here is the female end once detached:











The little tabs on the sides of the male connector snap into the holes in the sides of the female connector. If the plug is proving troublesome to remove, you may need to depress these tabs on either side with pointed tools/flat toothpicks before trying again. You can probably wedge the toothpicks in sideways to give clearance for the tab when you pull. Else you might have to have a helper tug on the button module cable while you hold the tabs in on either side of the male connector.

At any rate, the tabs are notched such that they will self-clear the holes with sufficient enough pull. On the catching end, they are sloped/wedged such that even if not depressed, they will clear themselves. Perhaps a little targeted shot of WD-40 (masking off all the headliner around the opening would be a good idea) will allow you to coax it out without undue stress or uncomfortable force application.


View of the now disconnected male end of the connector in the larger opening:











Pack up the module with bubble wrap or some other padding to keep it from wearing edges and or corners during shipping in a USPS Priority Mail Small Flat Rate Box and then email me at keith at keithbloom dot com for shipping information and to give me your email address for a Paypal invoice.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

remrem said:


> 2. As I've mentioned in other posts, I have one of the few NAR Phaetons that came with the factory phone kit. Although it's been a great convenience, it requires its own phone with its own number, and I would be very happy to get rid of it, and instead install this new system and have everything running through my smart phone. However, I'm wondering if my car is wired differently than other Phaetons because of the factory phone kit, and if so, will it be compatable?


I took a look at the Phaeton electrical schematics, looking at the difference between those cars with just the OnStar system (most NAR Phaetons) vs. those NAR Phaetons that also have the factory phone kit. There are similarities and differences that will affect how a BlueStar Bluetooth module must be connected:

Similarities: All of the OnStar control head buttons and LEDs (in the E264 Telematic Control Head located near the rear-view mirror) appear to be wired to the exact same pins on the blue connector plugged into to the J499 Telematic Control Module located under the rear seat shelf.

Difference: The microphone (R38) is NOT wired to the blue plug as with other NAR Phaetons. Instead, it's wired (via pin 5 Signal, pin 13 Ground) of an 18-pin connector on the J758 Telematics Switch-over Module. The J758 then routes the microphone signal (via pin 3 Signal, pin 11 Ground) to the J499 Telematics Control Module (pin 12 Signal, pin 33 Ground on the blue connector).

My guess is that it might be possible to keep the mic wired to the Telematics Switch-over Module, and thus retain the functionality of your current Phaeton cellphone. The mic signal from the J758 Switch-over Module could then be wired/routed to the BlueStar Bluetooth module. Otherwise, you just need to bypass the Switch-over Module and directly wire the mic inputs to the BlueStar (this will disable use of the Phaeton mic with your Phaeton cellphone).

The bottom line is that this sounds very do-able, but just requires two wires (i.e., the microphone wires) to be routed differently in the rear shelf.

- Dave


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

uberanalyst said:


> I took a look at the Phaeton electrical schematics, looking at the difference between those cars with just the OnStar system (most NAR Phaetons) vs. those NAR Phaetons that also have the factory phone kit. There are similarities and differences that will affect how a BlueStar Bluetooth module must be connected:
> 
> Similarities: All of the OnStar control head buttons and LEDs (in the E264 Telematic Control Head located near the rear-view mirror) appear to be wired to the exact same pins on the blue connector plugged into to the J499 Telematic Control Module located under the rear seat shelf.
> 
> ...


Dave send me the wiring diagrams that you found and I will see if they make sense to me. Your hypothesis is sound, and I suspect you are correct, so now the challenge is to clearly define the wire terminals that need to be migrated. The mic wires have, to date, been very easy to identify, they are the only shielded pair that comes to the OnStar module connector, and I suspect they would take the same form coming to the phone interface module.

All the best,

Keith


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

remrem said:


> As I recall, the On-Star volume was controlled by the steering wheel radio volume buttons (up and down).


I played with my OnStar tonight before I kill it to send Keith they keypad printed circuit.

(1) The voice recognition was quite good! Sadly, most functions, including the 80-second memo recording function, are disabled when the system does not consider itself to be registered and active to OnStar.

(2) OnStar cuts off the radio/CD (has priority). Nothing shown on the binnacle nor Nav display —unlike the Passat which displays "Phone" on the radio or Touareg which displays "Phone" on the binnacle and discreetly in the Nav.

(3) OnStar has its own volume level, controllable on the steering wheel, which is shown on the binnacle. I.e., OnStar volume is active only when OnStar is active and you can lower it or raise it. When OnStar disconnects, you go back to your radio/CD volume level.

(4) Per my Phaeton's manual, *OnStar has no priority over the Navigation audio prompts, so both will be heard simultaneously*. But you can adjust the volume level on the Nav functions by playing with the Telematics volume settings.

(5) Per the Phaeton's manual, OnStar was able to unlock the car, get airbag deployment warnings, read one's e-mail, etc. Nifty.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

keithwbloom said:


> Dave send me the wiring diagrams that you found and I will see if they make sense to me. Your hypothesis is sound, and I suspect you are correct, so now the challenge is to clearly define the wire terminals that need to be migrated. The mic wires have, to date, been very easy to identify, they are the only shielded pair that comes to the OnStar module connector, and I suspect they would take the same form coming to the phone interface module.


Keith, please check your email -- I've sent you the 2 wiring diagrams (for OnStar with and without the Phaeton cellphone).

Upon further review, I'm pretty sure that the installation/rewiring for CoStar Bluetooth should be the same for all NAR Phaetons, i.e, the same wires on the blue plug are used. This should permit the factory cellphone system (with the Switch-over Module) to continue working, even with the CoStar installed and OnStar removed. The mic signal will continue to be routed first to the Switch-over module, then to the CoStar unit (using the same pins from the blue connector as if the mic were directly connected).

If an owner wishes to disable factory cellphone functionality, it's also possible to bypass the Switch-over Module by directly wiring the mic to the CoStar.

- Dave


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

uberanalyst said:


> Upon further review, I'm pretty sure that the installation/rewiring for CoStar Bluetooth should be the same for all NAR Phaetons, i.e, the same wires on the blue plug are used. This should permit the factory cellphone system (with the Switch-over Module) to continue working, even with the CoStar installed and OnStar removed. The mic signal will continue to be routed first to the Switch-over module, then to the CoStar unit (using the same pins from the blue connector as if the mic were directly connected).


After reviewing the technical diagrams and descriptions you sent, I am in agreement. I believe it will work the same in cell phone prepped cars as in those without. I am also in agreement that a thread might need to be started entitled "Factory cellular phone prep delete once you have your Bluestar installed."


----------



## dstalling (Feb 19, 2009)

*The Costar module is in place and works!*

Thanks to the instructions from Keith Bloom, transferring the wires from the 24 pin OnStar connector to the two connectors that plug into the Costar Bluestar module went without difficulty. I'm still getting familiar with voice out dialing; when the module is paired with the iPhone 4S, incoming phone calls can be answered and the volume can be adjusted with the radio volume control; radio mutes and when you answer using the OnStar module (modified) all is Well!!! 
Thanks again to Chris and Keith for the effort to make this advance happen for the Phaetons!!!
daves


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

dstalling said:


> when the module is paired with the iPhone 4S, incoming phone calls can be answered and the volume can be adjusted with the radio volume control; radio mutes and when you answer using the OnStar module (modified) all is Well!!!


Dave... does Siri work with this?

I am not counting on it, but it would be _spectacular_.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Be very careful when removing the OnStar keypad from the ceiling of the car. The driver lamp screen, in particular, contains the OnStar mic and this mic is held by the tiniest of wires. May I suggest a helper (like I did). to hold it after you release the forward tab because it will tend to just drop down.

Also, even though I used both professional trim removal tools _and_ an an electronic hotel room card as tools (as recommended in other threads in this forum), I still managed to create tiny shavings on the forward edge of the front overhead control panel, ahead of the dome lamps and of the OnStar keypad. When they said the Phaeton contains _soft touch plastics_, *they meant it*. The thing is like butter. Hopefully the tiny shavings will not be visible because they will be partially hidden by the lamp screens and the keypad itself, and also because they are so far forward.

It is _difficult_ to separate the male connector of the keypad from the female connector that remains in the car. At one point I considered removing the front overhead control panel (full step by step instructions by Michael himself here, which _should_ make the separating the connector trivial because you would be working from above and not from below, but decided it would be too much work unless the pull strategy did not work.

In the end, I did that which one is not supposed to do: I pulled on the connector by grabbing the wires. After a while, it just gave in all of the sudden (like Keith said above). It may have helped that I pried-in and out a jeweler's flat screwdriver all around the connector before my final (and risky) pull.

Some pics as additional reference. The keypad, removed.









Back of the keypad, including part No.









Side of the keypad, heads-down in relationship to its installed position, seen from the passenger side. The forward tab you are releasing is to the left of the picture, and this tab is similar to the tab on each of the dome lamp screens.









Two tiny triangular tabs on opposite sides of the connector. You see one here in the center of the picture. Scratches are from the flat screwdriver I jammed in earlier.









Opposite side of the connector


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Excellent pictures, Francisco. Really good shots of the connector and a helpful caution on the lens/module removal and the soft touch plastics.

The toothpick solution works better if you can get the flat ones, it would probably be a non-issue. The target is the square hole on either side of the female plug that the nibs on the male plug nest into. Wedge the tip of a toothpick at an angle converging towards the male plug and it will pull out very easily.

Since Dave Stallings (dstallings) hasn't yet weighed in on the iPhone4S, let me copy here an excerpt from an email Dave Passmore (uberanalyst) sent yesterday:



> Separately, I meant to tell you I tried the Bluetooth A2DP profile (stereo music thru the headphone jack of the Bluestar).
> 
> Bottom line -- it doesn't seem to be implemented yet. If you read any of the forums on the CoStar Technologies website, people are complaining it's still not implemented. Did you try this?
> 
> ...


So Siri seems to be in working order for productivity stuff, e.g. email, news, etc., and pending A2DP upgrade for music. I can report the same on my end using Android 2.3 (Motorola Droid X). Voice commands are robust and really make the hands free experience all the better. I just downloaded an app that will announce the Caller ID of my calls through the Bluetooth phone connection, and also read SMS/MMS text messages to me if commanded.

It is clear that the features available in your smart phone are going to drive the quality of user experience in your car, and the connection provided for the phone through the Bluestar is just that, a stable and highly configurable link as a means for your iPhone or Android smartphone to shine.

So with that said, I may finally spring for a Motorola car dock for my Droid X, since I truly no longer have to worry about fumbling with it to make and/or answer calls, look up directions, set destinations (Google Navigation), and read incoming emails/SMS/MMS messages.

So a running scorecard of known to work phones:

Motorola Droid X/Android 2.3 (Verizon Wireless)








Apple iPhone 4








Apple iPhone 4s








Samsung Galaxy S 3G (T-Mobile)








Nokia N8 (AT&T)


----------



## eburgerwa (Mar 27, 2011)

*Securing Bluestar module*

Hi,

I will do the switch-over after work today, and I'm missing one bit of information. 

I have not seen how those that have done the Phaeton Bluestar migration, have secured the new Bluestar box to the area where the Onstar controller used to be? Maybe this will be self-evident when I open the shelf, but any pointers will be welcome.

Thank you in advance.
Eugene


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

eburgerwa said:


> I have not seen how those that have done the Phaeton Bluestar migration, have secured the new Bluestar box to the area where the Onstar controller used to be? Maybe this will be self-evident when I open the shelf, but any pointers will be welcome.


Once the Torx fasteners that hold the plastic frame securing the OnStar module have been removed, it appears the metal housing of the OnStar module itself is just snapped into the frame by two tabs on the sides. If you remove the metal housing from the frame, you will have an ideal holder to which you can velcro strip your Bluestar module into and remount using the original Torx fasteners.

That's what I recall from the install in UberAnalysts 2004 Phaeton. He may be coming around later this week for a configuration update using my ThinkPad (he only has a MacBook), so I will take some more photos of his equipment shelf and the OnStar mounting frame.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

As Keith correctly noted, I've discovered that the iPhone 4S Siri voice assistant works really well with the Bluestar module installed in the Phaeton. It's fun to do a lot more than just voice dial -- you can ask about the weather, send text messages, etc. hands-free. The iPhone 4S reliably and automatically pairs with the Bluestar every time I get in the car and start it up. As noted in my email to Keith, this will be *really* useful when the Bluestar module supports the A2DP stereo Bluetooth profile (the hardware's all there, but the software isn't yet available). In the meantime, you can use the Phaeton mic to say "Play the song Whole Lotta Love," and you'll then hear Led Zeppelin coming out of the iPhone4S in your pocket. 

I have one last thing to do before I'm completely done with the installation. The volume level through the Phaeton stereo is too low unless you readjust it using the OnStar controller buttons each time you restart the car. And similarly, the mic is too sensitive; while still intelligible, the driver's voice is somewhat distorted as heard by the caller at the other end of the phone call.

The solution to both of these issues is to "permanently" adjust the volume levels of the Bluestar module using CoStar's configurator Windows application, which requires you to temporarily connect a laptop computer to the Bluestar module via a USB cable. I've had some issues attempting this using my Mac laptop running Windows XP (it requires new driver installation), so I'm probably going to drive back to Keith's house and use his real Windows PC to configure the module. Once we get the volume levels worked out, no volume adjustment using the in-car Onstar controller buttons should be needed.

- Dave


----------



## PhaetonNC (Nov 17, 2011)

*New to the Paheton - Very interested in the bluetooth*

Gentleman,

I'm brand new to the Phaeton world. I'm getting ready to turn in my 2008 650 BMW, so I have been spoiled by modern conveniences. The Bluetooth is a must for me in my line of work. How can I get inline for purchasing the parts needed to accomplish this unbelievable technological break through by some very smart people on this forum? I'm very greatful for all the effort and would like to repay the efforts. Let me now how I can possibly purchase the parts needed for this conversion.

Thank you

Eric N.C USA


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Phaeton has been updated!*


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I do not have the Phaeton factory cell phone package. Those pictures were the result of the Bluestar /Onstar conversion by Mr. Keith Bloom!
Has anyone noticed the words to the right of the telematics active screen? a choice of "Visible Numbers" as a soft key choice. I need to investigate further as it was already dark and I was on my way home. This looks very interesting. Please note however that I have a 2005 and I know the keys on the front display are different from 2004. Not sure if there is any difference in functionality. if you have a 2004 installation, please let us know if your car also displays the messages of active connection.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I notice you're also about to discover if that sixth digit works on your odometer.....


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> I notice you're also about to discover if that sixth digit works on your odometer.....


Yes ! Car feels as strong as ever. A friend has just turned 400,000 on a Ford Focus so in comparison my Phaeton is a baby!

I wanted to let everyone know that my Bluestar is working correctly and I am told by the callers that they couldn't tell I was on anything other than a house phone! I believe the quality on the Onstar microphone and the sound system of the Phaeton makes for excellent phone call. 
I did a vag com scan and it states no response from the telematics controller. That's it. 
Keith Bloom has been excellent in his support with prompt replies . I couldn't have been happier. 
I believe someone had asked how the volume is changed. I understand it CAN be changed from using the Onstar buttons however I am able to use the steering wheel buttons. Even if I have the Phone cranked at full volume, when the call ends, the radio goes back to it's previously set level. 
If there are any questions please feel free to ask. :beer:


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Telematics soft key?*

So, what did the "visible numbers" research yield?


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, now you are making us ROW owners jealous !


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

ArtWarshaw said:


> So, what did the "visible numbers" research yield?


Not much on my end . I believe the" 911" and the "visible numbers" were options brought alive by a circuit that utilizes other wires that we have not explored. That is a guess on my part. I could not get them to "wake" to be selected. Calling our Phaeton Onstar expert, Mr. Bloom! Mr. Bloom, could you investigate? I'm sure speak for all that we would love to see the numbers dialed or the caller's ID.


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was asked to describe how it was that I had the two previous mention messages which I had posted pictures above. When a call _is active_, if one scrolls the thumbwheel on the steering wheel to the "Telephone" window, the window will now display, " CONNECTION AVAILABLE." On a 2005, we have a hard button on our J523 screen labeled "Phone". If this button pressed when a call_ is active_ the message appears, "Telephone/Telematics " " TELEMATICS ACTIVE". The screen did NOTswitch and appear automatically when a connection was made. However when either the thumbweel or the button was pressed to the Phone screen, those messages appeared.
Hope that helps as I understand it works a bit different on the Passat or Toureg. I believe in those vehicles the screen automatically displays "phone".


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

To truly use the MFD to show the Caller ID and other information, we will need to get Bluestar to listen to and talk to the VW CAN-BUS, no small undertaking. It is tuned for the GM LAN and I am sure that Costar does did not consider the VW market viable enough to adapt the Bluestar to the VW CAN-BUS. That being said, Chris at Costar is pleasantly surprised at the VW owners' enthusiasm and community and may be swayed if the numbers support a CAN-BUS integration.

Of course then we would be getting closer to the elusive (and expensive) VW Bluetooth module in function. Probably not a bad goal...


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

Pressing a button for a second and saying a name and having the phone connect you really is just fantastic. Pressing the same button to answer the call is the way to go. Safe and handsfree. The numbers and such are just frills. Voice dialing is impressive and clarity evens tops that. I think all Phaeton owners will want one if they use their cell phones while in the car. If anyone would want a demonstration in person, feel free to PM me.:beer:


----------



## dstalling (Feb 19, 2009)

*Finalization of BlueStar! Hurrah!!!*

I switched the polarity of the speaker wires (pin 9 and 10) in the BlueStar connector and the phone volume and voice quality were significantly improved according to my wife. I believe some lowering of the mike volume would be good; I await the report on how this has turned out. With regard to finalization of the install: 1) I removed the OnStar module completely and using a 2" x 3" strip of Velcro, I secured the BlueStar module in the place where the OnStar was previously located. .
Great outcome and I am super pleased with the function of the iPhone 4s and SIRI (Phone Home!).
Kudo's to Keith Bloom!!
daves


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Demo*

Love to see this operate live and in person. Anyone have this within an hour drive of BWI airport?


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

If you removed the onstar module (that we don't have in Europe) completely, does anyone know (Michael ?) whether this mod would be doable on our cars ?

P.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> If you removed the onstar module (that we don't have in Europe) completely, does anyone know (Michael ?) whether this mod would be doable on our cars ?
> P.


And if it was, would the phone in our pockets work OK through the 'metal layer' side & rear glass listed on my car's sticker option 4KV?

BTW, what is 'metal layer' side & rear glass? Does it mean UV protection, or is it some kind of heating? Or UV on the side, and heated on the rear? Wouldn't this affect the embedded radio antennas?

Chris


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Paximus said:


> And if it was, would the phone in our pockets work OK through the 'metal layer' side & rear glass listed on my car's sticker option 4KV?
> 
> BTW, what is 'metal layer' side & rear glass? Does it mean UV protection, or is it some kind of heating? Or UV on the side, and heated on the rear? Wouldn't this affect the embedded radio antennas?
> 
> Chris


I will of course defer to the true Phaetonphile gurus on the second to last post before this, but to answer Paximus, assuming you have the button controller, mic and harness resources installed already, if you can use you cell phone while driving your car, then this mod will work.

On the subject of whether it could be made to work in non-North American market Phaetons, this particular incarnation is tuned to a modified button controller of the now-defunct analog OnStar Telematiks module. To reconfigure this hardware to use CAN-BUS signals from the Phaeton cell phone steering wheel controls will require some more development. If interest in a lower cost, more streamlined and universal solution than the difficult to source VW Bluetooth module is significant enough, we might ask Costar to reconsider the viability of the VW aftermarket for such a pursuit.

I would be game to pitch in. ;-)

Keith


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

We don't have any buttons, but we do have a mike up there... and yes, the phone is going through the "metal layer" of the glass (I have a V8 with IR glass).


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

I am ready to do it but I don't want to have stuff missing on my Phaeton.. We should get a Core to exchange...


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Where are you located, Russel (NAR ? ROW ?) and what do you call a "Core" ?

P.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

kend414 said:


> When a call _is active_, if one scrolls the thumbwheel on the steering wheel to the "Telephone" window, the window will now display, " CONNECTION AVAILABLE." On a 2005, we have a hard button on our J523 screen labeled "Phone". If this button pressed when a call_ is active_ the message appears, "Telephone/Telematics " " TELEMATICS ACTIVE". The screen did NOTswitch and appear automatically when a connection was made. However when either the thumbweel or the button was pressed to the Phone screen, those messages appeared.
> Hope that helps as I understand it works a bit different on the Passat or Toureg. I believe in those vehicles the screen automatically displays "phone".


I do not have OnStar or my Touareg so I don't know what might it read when one is on OnStar. But I have installed a Parrot Mki 9200 on it, and the outcome of activating the Parrot is that automatically, undefeatably, and without user interaction it shows:

1. On the MFD in the binnacle, which sort of presents the same info as Phaeton, you get one line of text which reads "PHONE" and which for the duration of the call replaces the name of the audio source (example: CD 3 TR 2, FM 93.1, etc).

2. On the Nav screen, it shows one line of text which reads "TELEPHONE" (_inconsistency!_) and which for the duration of the call replaces the name of the audio source which is otherwise always shown (CD 3 TR 2, FM 93.1, etc).​


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

This is a binnacle:








I'd like to keep my phaeton clean, and don't want to add a binnacle (be it with a parrot perched on it) on the deck of my nice Phaeton.


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

rrussell said:


> I am ready to do it but I don't want to have stuff missing on my Phaeton.. We should get a Core to exchange...


rrussell, I understand completely how you feel. I was fortunate to have a spare that I was able to ship instead of the one in my car. However, removing it from the spare overhead panel at home on a bench was easy as pie. When it came time to do the actual removal of the unmodified button controller to immediately replace with the modified unit, it was a bit more difficult as you are working overhead. I found I was glad I only had to do it once. I believe unless your removal was smooth and easy as pie, you wouldn't want to put in a temporary just to remove it a few days later with the permanent, modified unit you'd receive from Keith. I say look at the condition of the connectors posted above, as it shows evidence of a bit of a struggle to separate.

The first one I did(out of the car) was no problem. Even with that experience, my actual in car removal provided slight resistance. Fortunately, I was successful pulling and seperating the two. I assure you, I don't want to do it again. If they separated easily, no problem, but they don't. Just my .02


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

rrussell: Wait until after the holidays and then I can turn around a conversion without a delay. Right now, I am shipping conversions the day after I get them via 2-3 day USPS priority mail. If you drop your button module to me via express mail or 2nd day UPS, then you should have your button controller back within 6-7 calendar days. Also, the core idea is a good one, but they come in two colors, so I would have to have two to swap out. Another possible drawback, with the present arrangement, you get your own button board and module frame back as well, not a handed-down-the-line to the next guy unit.

Everyone: I will be traveling for the holidays starting Tuesday and returning Saturday. I will not be able to process any button modules received after Monday (the 21st) until the following Monday (the 28th.)

Happy holiday!

Keith


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

kend414 said:


> I was asked to describe how it was that I had the two previous mention messages which I had posted pictures above. When a call _is active_, if one scrolls the thumbwheel on the steering wheel to the "Telephone" window, the window will now display, " CONNECTION AVAILABLE." On a 2005, we have a hard button on our J523 screen labeled "Phone". If this button pressed when a call_ is active_ the message appears, "Telephone/Telematics " " TELEMATICS ACTIVE". The screen did NOTswitch and appear automatically when a connection was made. However when either the thumbweel or the button was pressed to the Phone screen, those messages appeared.


Interesting difference between your car (a 2005) and mine (a 2004 without the J523 hard button labeled "Phone"):
- I do get the "CONNECTION UNAVAILABLE" change to "CONNECTION AVAILABLE" in the "Telephone" window of the instrument cluster just like you do when the Bluestar is active.
- However during a Bluestar call the 2004 model Phaeton does not display the "Telephone/Telematics" "TELEMATICS ACTIVE" in the J523 since there's no "Phone" button to press.

Otherwise it seems to work the same on a 2004 as a 2005.

- Dave


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

I am in California. Core = Exchange for Advance replacement.. I get unit and install it and send in my unit as a CORE exchange.


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

rrussell said:


> I am in California. Core = Exchange for Advance replacement.. I get unit and install it and send in my unit as a CORE exchange.


I don't have another button panel at the ready to send you. For the sake of conversation, which color do you need?

I do not need the OnStar module on the equipment shelf in the boot. The Bluestar replaces that, but only once you have the button panel modified.

Keith


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Keith,

What do you mean by color? My interior color is Navy Blue with Eucalyptus.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

rrussell said:


> What do you mean by color? My interior color is Navy Blue with Eucalyptus.


I asked because I will keep an eye on eBay for Phaeton button controllers in both colors (I think the consoles only come in tan and graphite.) I haven't yet come by a secondhand button console, you might appeal to Kend414 for his spare if it is a color match (I think he has the graphite.)

Need to place second order with Costar soon, need to get all those who have indicated interest to ante up so I can keep our costs/prices low.

:wave:


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

I will try to pull my unit out tomorrow.. How quick can I get it back?


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

rrussell said:


> I will try to pull my unit out tomorrow.. How quick can I get it back?


I have been turning them around so they can be mailed USPS priority mail the day after I receive them.


----------



## dstalling (Feb 19, 2009)

*Bluetooth Conversion Satisfaction!*

Concerning the conversion from OnStar to BlueStar, after using it for a couple of weeks, I couldn't be more pleased with the conversion that added Bluetooth connectivity to my Phaeton! Of all of the dollars I've spent, this has given great satisfaction to me. Thanks to Keith and those at CoStar who made this possible. Best wishes for the Holidays!!
Regards,
daves


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

I removed my controller modules in preparation for this install on both of my cars. I ran into a problem I have not seen discussed.

As per Keith's excellent "How to" post (Post #40 on this thread):



> Insert credit card or trim tool into the seam on the leading edge (towards from of car) of the passenger side overhead lamp, gently pry the lamp lens from its frame. It takes very little effort to pop it out, so be ready to catch it. ;-)


I tried this. I found that the passenger lamp lens *did not* come out easily. There is a tab holding this in - one can see on this picture of the driver's side lamp lens from Keith's post:









There is a corresponding clip on the inside of the lamp frame:









It was a real &%$# getting the lamp lens off when we tried this on the first car, and we broke the plastic tab off in the process. Interestingly, the driver's side came out readily, and we did have to catch it...

Knowing this and being twice careful, the exact same thing happened with the second car. Passenger side was a bear, tab broke, and driver's side went smooth as a hot knife through butter.

I was fretting about doing this because I worry about breaking tabs, so I had my son do it who has a gentle touch - not nearly as hamfisted as I. He felt very bad about this when the tabs broke...

Fortunately, the glue I mentioned in *this post * worked perfectly here, also.









I am sure we did this right, especially since the driver's side came out so easily. I wonder if anyone else had this problem. My guess is that the "OnStar delete" folks wouldn't have cared if they broke the tabs off, but perhaps others had a similar experience and just didn't post it?

In any event, no harm, no foul. At this point, I am anxiously awaiting the units back from Keith.

Victor


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

Victor R said:


> Fortunately, the glue I mentioned in *this post * worked perfectly here, also.


I like your workbench Victor. Mine has a worn hardwood plywood surface, I think after seeing yours, I might have to call my granite installer.


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Uncanny or maybe not!*

Had exactly the same problem with my install. Was going to use some acrylic superglue but after seeing your thread, Victor I believe I will get a two part epoxy and try it.
Keith, the unit works beautifully. The only problem I have is that I can't get my laptop to recognize the box when I plug in through the USB port. Installed the drivers and software but no luck. Am working with the Costar guys now.

Dennis


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

i just learned I am going to be one of Santa's elves this year. A Phaeton owner has included a Bluestar on his Christmas list!

:snowcool:

Keith


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

Keith,

Do you have a concise listing of what needs to be acquired to accomplish this conversion.

For example,

1. Need Costar - part # from www. xxx.com
2. Remove Onstar and send to Keith for conversion. Keith can be contacted at xxx @yyy.com
3. Do installation with instructions accessed in the following reference (although I know those are in this thread).

Etc. I have read through this thread and still am a little confused. Santa needs to know asap.

Patrick


----------



## keithwbloom (Apr 15, 2005)

*Clear instructions for controller button module removal and process summary*

Several owners have expressed a little confusion when following the instructions in this thread that have been compiled during Bluestar for Phaeton development/testing, so I have started a new instructions thread *here*.

Also here is a quick summary of the whole process for all those who have asked exactly how it goes:

If you are interested in a VW Bluestar for your Phaeton and I have some in inventory, I can usually do a next-day turnaround once I receive your button module for mods. I ship USPS Priority Mail 2-3 day insured, so if you use a similar service to send your module, you will have your Phaeton Bluestar-equipped in 6 or 7 days.

*Here is the process, step-by-step:*



Email me at keith at keithbloom dot com so I can set aside a VW Bluestar core from inventory, or allocate a unit from a pending order.
Remove your OnStar button module from your overhead console and send it to me for the necessary modifications. The instructions can be found here on VWVortex. I have left my home address out of the post on VWVortex for privacy reasons, it will appear on the invoice.
When have I received your button module, I will make the required modifications, package it with the VW Bluestar and two new compatible connectors, and send them back to you with installation instructions.
When you have received the components, you will have to disconnect the defunct OnStar module from the harness connector in your trunk and move 11 of the terminals from the old connector to the new connectors. This is a simple process that can be performed in 5-10 minutes once you have the harness accessible. The only tool required for the migration itself is a jewelers/eyeglass screwdriver. When the pin migrations are done, you can then plug the new connectors into the VW-modified Bluestar and mount it to the frame that originally held the OnStar Telematiks module (after removing the OnStar Telematiks module) with a velcro strip. Current wire migration instructions as a PDF can be downloaded *here*.
You must reinstall the modified button module in the overhead console in a reverse of the operation used to remove it.
When you turn on your car, the Bluestar will then power up and signal through the modified button module it is ready to pair with your phone.
Pairing and configuration are relatively simple, and you can be talking on your Bluestar and placing/receiving calls within a couple of minutes.


The cost is currently $299, including USPS Priority Mail Domestic Mail return shipping.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

For anyone else who manages to butcher their passenger lamp lens like I did and who finds the repair with epoxy too unaesthetic for their liking, I managed to track down the part number for this piece after a fair amount of searching.

It is: 3D0 947 126 C 

Victor


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Folks, as Keith has mentioned in his post above, he has created a new thread the focuses on _INSTALLATION _of this conversion kit. This thread, which has been running for about a month now (since late October) has addressed the _DEVELOPMENT _of this conversion kit.

Now that the kit appears to be in production, I think it is best if we lock up this 'development' discussion and refer everyone to the 'installation' thread, which can be found at this link:

Bluestar Telephone Kit - Installation Instructions.

Any further discussion of this kit can be continued there. For archival purposes, I'll post a link pointing back to this original 'development' discussion within the new 'installation' discussion.

Michael


----------

